# Last of the experimental bacon



## foamheart (Aug 31, 2013)

Actually it should be called a training aid.

I cut mine up so its easier to handle, I have a MES30 can't handle big stuff (/insert pouty face here>. Soaked in Pops brine with SPOG for 12 days. Cold smoked three pieces which I will refer to as slabs in in Hickory for 8 hours at 100 degrees. Cold smoked the other three in Pecan w/some fresh rosemary for 10 hours at 100 degrees. Removed them allowed to let them sit in the reefer for 4 days to dry, firm, and mellow.













round the house 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 31, 2013






My butcher will slice it and cryo pack it for me but I decided to clean it up for her this time.













Last bacon 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 31, 2013






Another shot of those pretty slabs













Last bacon 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 31, 2013






This is trim, I know I am excessive but I love a good pot of pinto beans or red-beans and rice. Throw in some of that smoked skin and bits & pieces and all I want is an onion and some cornbread!













Last bacon 004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 31, 2013


















Last bacon 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 31, 2013






I learned a lot with the pork bellies like I should have already known, slow and simple wins the race. Don't get fancy, relax and enjoy the smoke. Think I'll put on some beans to go with the brisket tomorrow. Glad you thought of that.

I have now cured and smoked 5 and 1/2 bellies and like everything else, everytime I realize one thing another thing shows up to teach me more. But its been a blast so far, definately see a bunch more in my future.

Thanks again for following me around while I learn a bit about bacon.

Kevin


----------



## boykjo (Aug 31, 2013)

nice Kevin.....................bacon looks great..........


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 31, 2013)

Your butcher is going to be impressed. Good looking bacon!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, its really hard to mess up too much here with so many willing to explain and help.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Kevin,

Your bacon looks really great!  I'm intrigued at the rosemary addition.  Did you throw a few sprigs right on top of your pecan dust/pellets?  Did this cause any trouble with keeping your pellets or dust lit?

That is some great color on your bacon!  Fabulous job!
Clarissa


----------



## foamheart (Sep 2, 2013)

Rosemary still amazes me at how much fragrance it puts out. Just swat the plant with the back of your hand and you'll smell it for hours.

I threw a sprig in the pellet tray and one just left laying on a grate. Then when I bagged the bacon and froze it I threw the one from the racks in the bag with that bacon. Its at the butchers for slicing now and I assume its still in the bag. I probably could have put more aroma on the bacon just rubbing that sprig on the meat, its just full of essential oils.

Its so easy around here to look like there is nothing to doing stuff because so many folks are always there to help. Folks here are really amazing in their generosity. Sharing knowledge, nay wisdom is the mark of a great person. So many great people here.

And thank you for the kind words as well as looking in.


----------



## stovebolt (Sep 2, 2013)

Foam, that bacon really looks great. I have yet to do belly bacon but I've done all the others and I'm hooked too. I have to find a source of bellies around here to try that too.

Chuck


----------



## themule69 (Sep 2, 2013)

Foam

Great looking belly. Nice color.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Sep 2, 2013)

stovebolt said:


> Foam, that bacon really looks great. I have yet to do belly bacon but I've done all the others and I'm hooked too. I have to find a source of bellies around here to try that too.
> 
> Chuck


Talk to you butcher, if ya gonna smoke you need a friendly butcher or you are going to be frustrated.

Its a great addiction, thanks for checking it out.


themule69 said:


> Foam
> 
> Great looking belly. Nice color.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the compliment David, comming from you means alot. So can I drive your car now? huh huh........ maybe?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome looking bacon

Is 100 degrees still concered cold smoking?


----------



## foamheart (Sep 2, 2013)

It is to me, when the box ia starting at 94 degrees unplugged sitting in the shade, 100 or less is.... well, lets call it cool smoking....LOL

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## omaleman (Aug 29, 2014)

That bacon looks so good. I will be trying some belly soon.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 29, 2014)

omaleman said:


> That bacon looks so good. I will be trying some belly soon.


Bacon using a brine cure is not that hard, and when you start smoking its hard to leave that smell. It and andouille are my two most favorite smokes. I could just rub that smell all over me, like a dog rolling. Its an adiction.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 30, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Talk to you butcher, if ya gonna smoke you need a friendly butcher or you are going to be frustrated.
> 
> Its a great addiction, thanks for checking it out.
> 
> Thanks alot for the compliment David, comming from you means alot. So can I drive your car now? huh huh........ maybe?


Come to Arkansas and you my friend can drive it like this 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Not like this 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Then I will give you a ride and hit the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## darwin101 (Aug 30, 2014)

An old thread but great looking bacon, nice work Foamheart!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 30, 2014)

Darwin101 said:


> An old thread but great looking bacon, nice work Foamheart!


Thank you sir, its really hard to mess up bacon. I guess is to mess it up you'd have to try to pretty hard.

AND...............

GEAUX TIGERS!!


----------



## darwin101 (Aug 30, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you sir, its really hard to mess up bacon. I guess is to mess it up you'd have to try to pretty hard.
> 
> AND...............
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!


I have all of the TV's in the living room and the smoker is warming up.  I sure hope the Tigers play well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I made the round Friday & Saturday, seems none of the stores around me carry pork belly, just as well CB is a bit better for me.  Might have to give the buckboard bacon a try.

Ya'll have a great day.  Geaux Tigers!!!


----------

